# Wow!!!!!



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have gotten many ads in the mail for package bees, Not a one less than 80.00 for a 3 pound one. Yesterday Bee Cluture Mag came in the mail. There was a place in there that sells Itialians for less than 70.00 for a 3 pound package. I have bought queens from that company in the past and they were very good people to deal with. Even sent a cert. of good health with the queens.

Any way any one wanting to buy packages had better act quick. even at nearly 100.00 a package they will go quick.

I do believe we have laid out a great Operation plan for 2013. Forget the honey production and raise nucs and queens. 

And to think I thought people nuts for spending over 50.00 a 3 pound package and over 20 for a queen.

:happy2: Al


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Al,

Who was the company? I just looked at beeweaver and they were $135!!!!!!!!

Thanks,

SC


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I saw locally someone selling nucs for $150!

I like cut-outs. They pay ME to get more bees.:grin:


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

where where where?


----------

